# New VDH-DVG Judges



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Congratulations to Amanda Hoskinson and Melissa Hepler on becoming the US's latest VDH-DVG judges. Amanda is a long time Rottweiler owner and competitor.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

That's excellent, Keith. Big Congrats to both of them


----------



## Jay Swearingen (Jun 6, 2013)

Always nice to add more DVG judges. Congrats to them both.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent!


----------

